# PC oder konsolen Ego shooter mit der besten gegener KI



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mal nee liste mit den besten gegnern in ego shooter
Wiso ? weil mir danach ist.

beste gegener KI bisher
PC
F.E.A.R. und alle teile von der serie, liegt an der engine
Farcry
crysis
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. alle teile.
metro 2033
crysis warhead
unreal tournament 2004,3

konsole
wenige da wären Psi ops,Timesplitters 1,2, 3, killzone,Black
Ich muss dazu sagen das generell bei Konsolenspielen die KI dähmlicher ist.Viel zu offentsichtlich und vorhersehbar.
Habt ihr noch vorschläge?
achja RTS und RPG ausgenommen, weil meist nur gescripted,ja es gibt massenweise ego shooter wo die angriffe gescripted sind, bsp farcry2,borderlands,bulletstorm,singularity,wolfenstein,project snowblind,doom,quake usw.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2011)

kann man denn in konsole überhaupt ne "bessere" ki bauen? durch die miese steuerung muss die doch eh reaktionsarm und langsam ein, das der gemeine paddler seine minute zum zielen hat ^^


----------



## Ossus (12. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> kann man denn in konsole überhaupt ne "bessere" ki bauen? durch die miese steuerung muss die doch eh reaktionsarm und langsam ein, das der gemeine paddler seine minute zum zielen hat ^^


 
Autoaim


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2011)

reden wir jetz von nem spiel oder vom fernsehen? wenn die konsole alles selber macht, brauch ich ja au ned spielen ><


----------



## Ossus (13. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> reden wir jetz von nem spiel oder vom fernsehen? wenn die konsole alles selber macht, brauch ich ja au ned spielen ><


 
Spiel, wie kommste auf Fernseher?
Die KI wird die gleiche sein, nur haben Konsolenspieler "Autoaim", d.h. eine Zielhilfe.
Auch Dead Island hat diese am PC.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Oktober 2011)

naja, autoaim is aber halt für mich nix was zählt. spielen = ohne auto-aim, und mit isses fast wie fernsehen. davor sitzen un alles geht ohne as zu machen ^^ überspitzt gesagt halt


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Oktober 2011)

Gears of War 3 hat ne gute KI.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2011)

Umlaufen die gegner einen und stellen fallen ? (FEAR,farcry,crysis macht das wenn man nicht aufpasst)


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Oktober 2011)

evtl ghost recon advanced warfighter 1/2???
bin mir zwar grad nicht sicher, ob die KI wirklich gut ist (is schon ne weile her) oder obs einfach ma schwierigkeitsgrad liegt...aber n schönes game isses trotzdem 

mehr hab ich leider auch nciht im angebot


----------



## Ossus (16. Oktober 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops Schwierigkeitsstufe Veteran 
KI ist nicht wirklich gut, aber man muss extrem oft und lange Deckung suchen damit man nicht alle paar Sekunden stirbt


----------



## DenniRauch (18. Oktober 2011)

In einem Fred über gute KI haben CoD & Co. eigentlich nix zu suchen. 

Die beste KI Hat eindeutig Portal - GLadOS

Ne im ernst die besten sind: F.E.A.R., FarCry, Crysis und imho RAGE. 

F.E.A.R.: Gegner Nutzen Deckung, stellen Hinterhalte, Rufen nach Verstärkung, Der letzte Gegner aus der Gruppe bleibt aber trotz aller Rufe immer allein. 
FarCry: Gegner umzingeln einen und teilen sich in der großen Umgebung auf! 
Crysis: Gegner reagieren sogar auf veränderungen der Umwelt (Umgefallene Bäume, zerstörte Hütten...)
RAGE: Der letzte Gegner der Gruppe zieht sich zurück um mit Verstärkung neu anzugreifen. Hab ich voher noch nicht erlebt. 

Mit abstrichen seien noch Brothers in Arms, STALKER & HalfLife 2 genannt.

Auf Konsolen habe ich eigentlich nur in der Metal Gear- bzw. der Uncharted Reihe eine brauchbare KI gefunden. Zu X360 games kann ich nix sagen. Will ich auch nicht ^^


----------

